# Inhaled smoke from burnt food in oven... Worried!



## BusyBee12

Hi,

I may be being over the top with this but really worried about the effects on baby... I cooked a pie yesterday and some obvious spilt out onto the bottom of the oven so that when I started to cook today the whole kitchen filled immediately with thick smoke that I ended
Up inhaling. I opened the back door immediately to clear it but was breathing in smoke for a good few mins even so... Hope bubba is ok?? It made me cough a bit... Reassurance ?! Bubs moving well. Thanks in advance


----------



## Here_we_go

It's repeated and prolonged exposure to smoke that would harm you and baby. Sometimes crap happens and you just can't help it. As long as you went and ventaliated the area ASAP, you should be fine :flower: 

Fumes from a burnt pie might not be pleasant but I'm sure baby is fine, too :thumbup:


----------



## BusyBee12

Thank u for replying!!!! Deary me, I normally rationalise things well and don't worry unnecessarily, but couldn't help it with this! Guess its unpleasant and therefore makes u worried. Thanks for reassurance :)


----------



## cautious...

I'm sure you'll be fine! I think these babies are more sturdy than we sometimes realise! When I was about 12 weeks I made a BBQ and convinced myself I had harmed the baby with the fumes, I worried about it for days non stop and googled it obsessively :wacko: I find it hard to rationalise things sometimes even when I know I should!


----------



## NaturalMomma

You'll be fine :)


----------



## BusyBee12

cautious... said:


> I'm sure you'll be fine! I think these babies are more sturdy than we sometimes realise! When I was about 12 weeks I made a BBQ and convinced myself I had harmed the baby with the fumes, I worried about it for days non stop and googled it obsessively :wacko: I find it hard to rationalise things sometimes even when I know I should!

Thanks hon!! What do we do to ourselves hey?!! Thanks for replying :)


----------



## solitaire89

I'm sure you will both be absolutely fine, after all, it's not like its some nasty chemicals, its just over cooked pie ;) If it puts your mind at rest, I cleared out a very nasty chemical store when I was about 6/7 months pregnant (probably shouldn't have done so, as there were some nasties in there) and LO was completely fine. Oh, and I second what cautious... says: these babies are more hardy than we give them credit for. When I was 10 weeks pregnant, and hadn't told anyone but OH that I was expecting, I electrocuted myself on mains voltage... I'm convinced that my LO should be firing thunder bolts from her fingers...


----------

